
Your Terrifying Dreams Could Be Rehearsal for Real Life - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/blog/your-terrifying-dreams-could-be-rehearsal-for-real-life
======
danso
Then I must have another calculus exam coming up sometime, because I regularly
have dreams in which one of the secondary events is I've signed up for a
calculus class for which I have done no homework or studying.

Not sure why it's always calculus, as I love calculus (though I did drop out
of the third-year-calc class to retake it later).

~~~
throw_away
Interesting. My panic nightmare is always linear algebra/diff EQs and that is
the math class I dropped and retook later. The dream always ends with me
remembering "hey, wait, didn't I graduate?" and then I wake up.

~~~
sushid
Are you guys recent grads? I'm a recent grad myself but I haven't had any
classwork/test dreams a year into "real life."

~~~
danso
No, it's been about 10 years. I now teach at a university but not math. But
I've been having these recurring dreams (not quite nightmares, but I do wake
up in a slight panic) since college.

~~~
throw_away
About 15 years for me. I don't often have dreams (or at very least don't
remember them often), but I still get this probably a couple of times a year.
Also agree that they're probably not quite to nightmare level---just stress.

------
ecmermaid
My nightmares are always that my teeth suddenly start shattering into a
million pieces. Always blamed it on the fact that I stopped wearing my
retainer from my teen years and my parents still remind me of it even now in
my thirties. Does this mean I'm going to lose all my teeth? ;)

~~~
omarchowdhury
You could be grinding your teeth while you're sleeping.

~~~
ecmermaid
A doctor also told me this. True story.

------
randomgyatwork
Does this mean aliens are coming?

